# The Hills Of Despair?!



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I was wondering what peoples thoughts were on what I regard as 'silly names' for an aquascape?

I suppose Mr. Amano started this trend off, though it seems to me that these names come from a particular inspiration; a case study or a habitat (in his case).

Though for many it seems, these names are made up for the sake of naming, without explanation or even inspiration, and as a product of a finished piece, NOT from the original intent. 

I think these 'silly names' often undermine the skill and creativity put into a setup. Like in architecture, not every building is named. Did u name your house too?

Just my opinion, what do you think?
:boxing:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't name any of mine because I don't consider aquascaping to be an "art" form. It would be like me naming my landscaping outside my house with a title, which is a little strange to me. 

However, as this point has been ABSOLUTELY BEATEN AND KILLED DEAD, I don't have a problem with other people who believe that aquascaping is an art form, and hence, deserves a title.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I named my car Lucy, my tank is named "Oh Please Will You Cooperate with Me", and my apartment complex is named "Study in Deserted Dog Poop."

I'm neutral on the concept of aquascaping being an art form. Being an "artist" myself in other fields, I am inclined to find the art in creating a well executed and visually appealing planted tank. Much of traditional art is based on composition, and much of a beautiful aquarium is based on composition as well. Sometimes I think many of the names given to tanks are silly merely because it can sometimes seem that the owner picked a random word from the dictionary to look smart. Other times, I believe names are very fitting because they convey the "mood" and atmosphere of the finished product. Like tanks that are created to interpret a specific place in nature, those make sense.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Anything done well can be called art. 

"Even death can be art, and he is working on his masterpiece." - from a denzel washington movie.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That's retarded, Dryn!  HA! What a quote! Which movie was that from?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG I was going to start a thread exactly like this one! I think naming a tank is incredibly corny. I'm going to name my next tank journal "Tank Names Are Stupid".


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Of course it's an art!

Defintion of Art Webster's Dictionary
'skill acquired by experience, study, or observation'

In this sense walking your dog to his favorite bathroom without stepping in shi_ is art. If your asking if it's a fine art:

Definition of Fine Art Webster's Dictionary
'art (as painting, sculpture, or music) concerned primarily with the creation of beautiful objects' that's another matter. I personally believe it has evolved to that.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

How could aquascaping not be an art since our main goal is to create something with the highest possible aesthetical value ? 
Creating something to please our eyes can only be called art in my opinion, even if the result looks bad  

And I'm not fond of naming tanks either, but I do it because it is required in all contests.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I named my tank "At Forest's Gate" right from the outset as that's what I intended to produce - an aquarium that resembled the edge of a forest. I think sometimes the names fit and are helpful for you to understand the aquascaper's intensions, but for general "ooo that looks nice" scapes that have no inspiraiton or meaning, name's aren't always appropriate IMO.

Tom


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Mellonman--

My main objective is to do something that is relaxing to me, not necessarily look pretty for everyone else. I don't find Picasso to be "aesthetically pleasing".....so why is he considered to be a great artist? Perhaps it is because he offered something original and unique in style, which (IMO) is something that is lacking here at times.

We are treading dangerously close to that line of "is this art, or a hobby?" topic again! It is only a matter of time now.


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Iwagummibear.


----------



## treefish (Oct 10, 2007)

Messy has it right. Tanks should be named to make the author's intentions clear. If by your design you are trying to express or convey an idea, or even simulate a natural habitat or anything else, it should have a title to state its purpose. 

I don't find naming tanks corny at all, as long as it's within reason. The name should have obvious relevance of course. It's good to be colorful but not necessary. I think too many people go overboard here. The flashiness of some names sound corny. If I had a guppy only tank I would probably label it "The Guppy Tank." It's fitting and not as corny sounding as "Guppydom."
On second thought, I really like the name Guppydom. I might have to start a guppy tank.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Cholly wins.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> I don't name any of mine because I don't consider aquascaping to be an "art" form.


You do not name a piece of art.
It is not a pet.

The title of a piece of art conveys information. The title or name is a theme or feeling that is being conveyed to the viewer.

If you do not understand or just 'do not get it', then do not allow that to bother you or cause you to want to stop others who understand.



> I don't find Picasso to be "aesthetically pleasing"


If you spend time viewing the works of Picasso, a true artist, and you feel something and it is not "rainbows and lollipops", do not let that bother you.

If you do not understand or just 'do not get it', then do not allow that to bother you or cause you to want to stop others who understand.



> I was wondering what peoples thoughts were on what I regard as 'silly names' for an aquascape?


If you do not understand or just 'do not get it', then do not allow that to bother you or cause you to want to stop others who understand.



> We are treading dangerously close to that line of "is this art, or a hobby?" topic again!


Who mentioned art first?



> Which movie was that from?


"Man on Fire"

Those of us, who have the sensitivity of an ogre, and perhaps do not really understand, should realize that we should not stomp on the sensitive.

"Don't Worry, be happy"

"Don't Panic"

Peace


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Umm......sorry if I mistakenly upset you, Oscar the Grouch!

Yikes.

Second second for Cholly!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I think a lot of what people regard as silly naming conventions are more a result of poor translations and differences in cultural aesthetics. If you go over to the CAU website, most of the tank names are fairly "corny" by American standards but are fine or even admirable by Chinese standards.

What I don't get is why naming tanks bothers people so much that they have to start threads about it.

Charlie


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> We are treading dangerously close to that line of "is this art, or a hobby?" topic again! It is only a matter of time now.


Sorry, I didn't know the matter had already been discussed... and I didn't know it was taboo... 

But I can't imagine that you don't grant an aesthetical value to Picasso's paintings...


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

I find that a verbose or abstract name can detract from my enjoyment of an aquascape.

I suppose I’m not as cosmopolitan as some folks in the hobby. I’ve certainly seen photos of gorgeous tanks only to have them spoiled by names like "burgeoning ambrosial oasis in the key of g" hehehe

No offense to those who name their scapes! Do what you please and I’ll do the same


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

wiste said:


> Those of us, who have the sensitivity of an ogre, and perhaps do not really understand, should realize that we should not stomp on the sensitive.


I agree. A lot of people don't seem to understand the layers of meaning behind why I named my 15 gallon HC and blyxa tank _"A Treatise on the Fundamental Dichotomies between Enforced Military Service and the Conscience of the Individual as Citizen"_ even though I find them to be painfully obvious. It's not my fault if some people just don't "get it", clearly if they'd spent the time to develop a proper appreciation of the role of philosophical thought in deliminating the rights and duties inherent in the very nature of citizenship in a democratic society they'd understand how this is mirrored in an arrangement of blyxa japonica contrasting with a field of HC. I mean, "Duh!"

But if you'll excuse me, I have to spend some time with my tank. The Conscience of the Individual as Citizen needs trimming again.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Let's just say, then, that Mainland Yanks should NOT name their aquascapes; to do so would risk others across the Pond to feel embarrassed for us. If you are from Europe or Asia then a creative title is mandatory from now on. 

So, Jessie: NO TITLES for your 125g!!  (PS--my pics of 100gallon coming a few days before Thanksgiving)

I will stick to my mundane and pathetic generic titles like "40 gallon cube".

Mellonman--sorry.....I am a bit snobby when it comes to what I like in art. HR Giger is phenomenal, IMO. No doubt Picasso is one of the Greats; I just don't LIKE his work.....but I give him his due, and completely understand that I am in the Minority Opinion. My "scale", if you will, as to what I like in Art is very narrow.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm kind of shocked that this discussion has struck such a nerve for some of the members here. While I realize that this hobby is taken extremely seriously by some (I take it seriously, because I love it!), I think it's a little unnecessary to get so upset just because someone stated that they don't name their tank. There's been an recurring theme of being "bothered" because some tanks have names be it silly or straightforward. No one has expressed any anger or disdain for tanks that have an artistic title. Also, no one has stated that that wish to "stop others who understand" from naming their tanks. They have been stating their opinions, which I understand can be scary if they 'stomp the sensitive' and don't agree with others. But no one here has been nasty or derogatory, and the vast majority has been _all in good fun_. What's the harm in a discussion? That's what this place is for....?

Just because something is of huge impact or influence in the arts world, it doesn't mean everyone is going to find it pleasing to their personal taste. Picasso was a fantastic artist who created works that have influenced, changed and shaped much of the art that followed him. He's great and he's a legend and always will be. But guess what? I don't like his style. I realize his talent and respect him. But his style is not my personal taste. Just like Mozart, a lot of Beethoven, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Elton John, and many other MAJOR figures in past and present music. I don't like them! They're not my taste. They're good at what they do, but I don't have the patience for their particular styles. I'll give credit where credit is due, but I have my own taste of what I like. Same with Iwagumi tanks. Not my thing, I get it - they're awesome, but not my thing.

Anyways... back on the art tangent. IMO, the naming of the tank has nothing to do how I'm going to react to the actual skill of the aquascape. I appreciate the skill, layout and health of the plants whether the tank is named or not. In fact, some of my absolute favorite tanks are named extravagantly, and I think that rather than making it appear like some epic that's out of reach, it makes it more endearing because I can assume that the person who owns that tank is passionate about it and will mostly likely love to talk about it, and I LOVE asking questions about the tanks I admire.

Ps. I'm naming my tank Don The Ogre.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nicely said Jessie!

What's next, a discussion of members who don't like people using fictious names for their member IDs? (easy Donald) or maybe members who use professional camera equipment to get a pic? I've seen some really good big tanks here that get overlooked because the photography is really bad and on the other hand I've seen little nano tanks that are all hairgrass with one rock sitting in it and because the photography is over the top the scaper is a genius. 

It can only be just a discussion as Jessie said, you can't have agreement on this. There is such a wide spectrum of members approaching the hobby (art) from a different perspective. It's interesting to hear the different opinions. Almost anything can be taken to an art form.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Naming something helps to identify it, and that can be important when you are talking with others about it. Saying "Hey, you know that tank with the wild wood and some tall plants on the left?" can be hard for identifying a tank, but saying "Hey, you know that Don The Ogre tank" you will know what one it is if you ever came across it.

If you do not name a tank, you become one of the many in a forest of many. So it doesn’t hurt to give it a name, meaningful or not.

I personally think a name can be a very important thing for a tank if you were inspired by something, but relying that inspiration is a step that should be taken as well because it gives depth to the meaning of a tank. The tank then becomes a story that many people would like to follow.

Names can be whatever you want them to be, but you all should know that the name does not make the item, it’s the item that makes the name. Today Google is a name that we all know and understand is a huge company, but what did you think the first time you heard it?

Let the tank speak for itself, but help people remember it with a name.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't ADA award points for fitting titles?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Mellonman--sorry.....I am a bit snobby when it comes to what I like in art.


Don't be sorry...
...but we weren't talking about what you like in art but about what could be described as art... that's different : you can find a painting ugly and still admit it's art...


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I will also step carefully around the art/hobby discussion.



Questin said:


> I personally think a name can be a very important thing for a tank if you were inspired by something, but relying that inspiration is a step that should be taken as well because it gives depth to the meaning of a tank.


I agree with Questin.

As far as I know, Takashi Amano was the first person to name aquascapes -- it was one of his innovations. WIthout a name a beautiful aquascape is mostly just a beautiful aquascape and nothing more. Naming an aquascape lets you associate the aquascape with a feeling and create an impression that wouldn't otherwise be possible. It adds a different dimension.

There are good names and bad names. "Hills of Despair" for example doesn't do anything for me, and neither does "Don the Ogre", but just because the name doesn't have the effect the aquascaper might want doesn't mean that naming aquascapes is a generally bad thing. When the name works, its good. When the name doesn't work it's usually a little silly. You take the good with the bad.

Incidentally, my 150 is titled "Fallen Monuments" and it has had the name for years. I like it. It's the only aquascape I ever named.

Roger Miller


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

And for the record...

I actually *like* Picasso and Beethoven. Mozart not so much.


Roger MIller


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

For what it's worth, I don't remember tank names. I don't hear a tank name being recalled and instantly remember "Oh, so & so's tank with the HC and awesome red stems, that one!" I remember the tank based on the owner and what the tank looked like. I think of Oliver Knott and I think of Buddha's and tree trunks. I think of the Senske brothers and recall huge discus tanks and very cleanly cut stems and amazing cabinetry.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree that Aquascaping CAN be an art form, for all it's creative and visionary merits, though I wouldn't describe my tanks as art lol! BUT, I think that if you copy somehing (for example I am trying to produce a sort of reproduction of a particular Amano tank that I love), then it's not art - though still a creative subject!

I think the whole silly name thing is not all negative, and my personal views are that only originals deserve a name, and that it is still not a necessity.

Descriptive names do inform, but some, just make me say "oh god..."! People get all soppy and poet-like which just stinks, like a love compilation album; I suppose it just depends on your taste. :bolt:


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I just saw a tank on here called 'Dawn at Kingdom of Elf'. And aloud I said "OH MY GOD"! I didn't see any elves in there! I mean come on people!!! (Sorry if this is your tank) eace:


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Well if it's dawn then the elves may not be up yet  ..... sorry!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Messy and Paul BOTH "went" there! Things could get ugly!

I'm naming my next tank scape "The Ubiquitous Mr. Lovegrove" in honor of Dead Can Dance. I do it, because I choose to.

I'm getting too Hollywood for this stuff.......


----------

